# Safari et FaceBook déconnexions



## Yvelan72 (22 Octobre 2012)

Toutes mes excuses si ce n'est pas la bonne section pour poster cette question.

Je remarque en fait depuis le début que j'utilise Safari que irrégulièrement (c'est là le problème) l'accès à Facebook se déconnecte. Parfois même tout seul en cours de navigation. Le plus drôle (ou le plus bête) de l'affaire, c'est que comme les identifiants sont bien enregistrés, il n'y a qu'à cliquer sur "Connexion".

C'est pas le bug du siècle, hein. Mais si par hasard quelqu'un sait pourquoi, ce serait sympa de le signaler...

A+


----------



## Larme (22 Octobre 2012)

As-tu un autre appareil qui se connecte à _FaceBook_ ?
Je n'ai pas remarqué ce problème en pleine navigation sur le site. Mais parfois, lorsque je reviens dessus, j'ai besoin de me reconnecter...
Note que passer en _Navigation Privée_ force la déconnexion...


----------



## Yvelan72 (22 Octobre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> As-tu un autre appareil qui se connecte à _FaceBook_ ?


 Oui mon iPhone, mais en général il est en veille lorsque je suis sur mon mac


> Je n'ai pas remarqué ce problème en pleine navigation sur le site. Mais parfois, lorsque je reviens dessus, j'ai besoin de me reconnecter...


C'est exactement cela, quand je dis en navigation, c'est en revenant sur l'onglet. C'est quand même bizarre, FaceBook est le seul site sur lequel cela arrive. Alors que Mountain Lion devait prôner l'intégration avec FaceBook, c'est pas vraiment réussi ....


> Note que passer en _Navigation Privée_ force la déconnexion...


Je ne l'utilise pas...


----------



## Zane (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour!

J'ai exactement le même problème, mon compte facebook se déconnecte de manière très aléatoire, sans que je me connecte depuis un autre appareil ou ordinateur...

J'étais sur Léopard, je viens de passer à Snow Leopard hier, toujours le même "problème".

Je ne comprends pas d'où ça vient, mes gmail, youtube etc etc ne se déloguent pas..


----------



## mael65 (29 Décembre 2012)

Coucou,

Même problème sous OS 10.8.2 Mountain Lion et Safari 6.0.2, je me vois déconnecter très régulièrement sous Safari.

Par contre je suis toujours connecté quand il s'agit de Chrome ou Firefox.

Bizarre...


----------

